# CON ED Massachusetts?



## Adam9608 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are there any websites that offer FREE OEMS approved credits for EMT B in Massachusetts?


----------



## medicdan (Feb 20, 2013)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=33522
Check out ^


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 20, 2013)

Adam9608 said:


> Are there any websites that offer FREE OEMS approved credits for EMT B in Massachusetts?



Wow, you are either really early or really late.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 20, 2013)

DeepFreeze said:


> Wow, you are either really early or really late.



Con-ED doesn't just need to be done in the last minute before certification, and by design should be "continuing", and a constant process to expand knowledge and refresh skills. All to often, however, we scramble at the last minute, and don't take advantage of the material... But on the other hand, most online con-ED is designed to be rushed though, and it's only value is what the students put into it. 

I applaud the OPs efforts to start their con ED (early, I hope), and while frugality is often embraced, p,ease recognize the you'll derive much more benefit from in-person courses.... Perhaps a local hospital M&M...

Good luck!


----------



## Adam9608 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am actually really early, just went through my first refresher course trying to get an early start on my credits for my next renewal process. I was asking about online credits because I have a lot on my.plate right now and cant make time to go to rounds.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 25, 2013)

Adam9608 said:


> I am actually really early, just went through my first refresher course trying to get an early start on my credits for my next renewal process. I was asking about online credits because I have a lot on my.plate right now and cant make time to go to rounds.



I found that some NIMS (ICS) courses the state will accept, if you are affiliated with any ambulance company or fire department it is pretty easy to get hours there. MEDIC-ED is my personal favorite because they send everything directly to OEMS.


----------



## Set2det617 (Mar 7, 2013)

I dont know where in mass you are but with enough looking you can find some free or heavily discounted in person classes. Check out the big guys cataldo, Trinity Patriot (not sure about action, fallon, eascare or AMR) a lot of times on there websites they have a list of Con eds fire is doing and if you please the right people you can get highly discounted or maybe even free classes if fire cant fill spots

Goodluck


----------

